# P10 Front hook removal



## ratfink (Jan 22, 2009)

How many of you remove the front hook on your P 10s? I do for my raps and bombers for night fishing but haven't for the P 10s yet. Makes getting lure out of net a bit easier.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish bite the tail. They will work.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> Fish bite the tail. They will work.


it depend on fish moode.
i had eye yesturday hit front hook.
fish will hit from back,side and front.
i keep 3 hooks on lures when i cast and the lure is neutral buyancy,if i do not need neutrall buyancy i take the front hook off.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I have fish hit the front of the bait quite often. I would not remove it personally. Actually on my multiple treble baits, I don't have specific data but my gut is that I hook more fish on the front hooks than back.


----------

